# Okay, now it's getting personal



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I store Tang; I have shelves of Tang. I have the large containers from Sam's Club bought with a friend shopping there.
But, I used all my small containers and needed more, because I don't wish to vacuum seal the large containers when opened.
I bought @ Kroger's today---they were $3.79 and with Plus Card, 2.29!!!

Folks, my last small labeled container read July, 2013, not on sale (paid $2); for reference I sometimes do this.
That is a 60% increase in one year. 

How do we keep going at this rate?

I am not broke; I have lots of food stored; I have money saved.

How are those not working, with no savings, with no food stored making it??


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I love tang and drink it every morning so I'm with ya! lol

I've been finding it on sale at walmart for $1.98 a small canister. It's been on sale now since school started a few weeks ago. Before that it was $2.50 a small canister. And now I found out that my walmart have the big canisters for $10.

what if you vacuum sealed the powder in some foodsaver bags ( or off brand) or even in glass jars with a the jar sealer attachment? that should keep it fresh


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks; I did think about school beginning and sales--why I bought today.
I searched the multi-pack aisle for school lunches and no Tang.
It was with the other instant drinks.
I am still gonna search at DG--they usually have it for $2. Just didn't want to shop any longer.

I don't use bags, only jars, but I don't need to vac seal in jars now--I have 10 small canisters bought to day and several large canisters from Sam's.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

amazon and walmart online both have it for the same price, $2.50 per 20oz canister but amazon you're buying a 6-pack of them for $15 Costco didn't have it on their website.

If you have prime you could order it and get 2 day shipping and save the trip to the store


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Don't drink Tang ,should I? Something special about this stuff?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Dakine said:


> amazon and walmart online both have it for the same price, $2.50 per 20oz canister but amazon you're buying a 6-pack of them for $15 Costco didn't have it on their website.
> 
> If you have prime you could order it and get 2 day shipping and save the trip to the store


Amazon shipping has gone out of sight for me.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I share an Amazon prime account with my two daughters & my best friend. We use it a lot. I combine the savings with Amazon Mom & they deliver a lot of stuff to my house for the same price or better than I can get at the store plus. Don't have to go get it & haul it home. Maybe there's someone you could share the expense of a Prime account with or you could use theirs occasionally for free?


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

For you tang lovers http://healthmad.com/nutrition/is-tang-healthy/ it seems to falls in the middle


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Not a derailment, but can we stop at the It's About Dang Time Station for a collective moment of realization that JayJay, our resident 'And you call yourself a prepper?!!' poster child has finally found a need to prepare *more* of something (although, for the record, clearly did not state being 'out of something'). I feel we have made tremendous progress today. 
Carry on.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Meerkat said:


> Don't drink Tang ,should I? Something special about this stuff?


no I wouldn't think so. It's just that I drank it when I was a kid and it has 100% vit C for the day and to me it tastes like orange soda, so I drink every day instead of orange juice which is high priced.
you can also warm it up and add a cinnamon stick if you want to make an orange spicy drink when its cold outside lol


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> Don't drink Tang ,should I? Something special about this stuff?


But of course, it'll make you fly to the moon...


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

How do the unemployed and poor make it? Food banks! Give what you can, demand is out of sight and not all are bums.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Meerkat said:


> Don't drink Tang ,should I? Something special about this stuff?


You've never had Tang?


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Don't drink Tang ,should I? Something special about this stuff?


yes, if you mixed it with vodka:cheers:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Tang for a bang....*

My BJ`s has it for $6.99 for the 22 quart size,is that a good price?


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

readytogo said:


> My BJ`s has it for $6.99 for the 22 quart size,is that a good price?


yes. my sam's club stopped carrying it but the one wlamart in my town started and it goes for $9.99 for the large canister(22 qts)


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I found it at our wally world bout 3 weeks ago fer 1.99 an it was 50% more free jars. I bought several.

Ain't nothing special bout it (other then taste an ifin ya grew up with the space program), but is sure do make treated er storage water taste lots better! Or, ya just like it!

I sold my big chest freezer cause I can't ford ta fill it with stuff no more. Only way we be getting by is hittin the sales. The soup I eat fer lunch was on sale this week fer 99 cents, that be 89 cents off. I bought a bunch at that price cause were gonna need it.

This ain't gonna be perty folks. The turd has started down hill, no tellin where it gonna stop.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Lake Windsong said:


> Not a derailment, but can we stop at the It's About Dang Time Station for a collective moment of realization that JayJay, our resident 'And you call yourself a prepper?!!' poster child has finally found a need to prepare *more* of something (although, for the record, clearly did not state being 'out of something'). I feel we have made tremendous progress today.
> Carry on.


Oh, how wrong you are, angel!! I had a Sam's club membership for only one year!! Ta-da!! 
I stocked rice and the large canisters of Tang for one year.
Shelves and shelves of Tang. It is my daily drink AND it will be used with my stored water after running through the Berkey or using pool shock! As Old Coot states: Ain't nothing special bout it (other then taste an ifin ya grew up with the space program), but is sure do make treated er storage water taste lots better!

But nice try angel!!

Note for reading 'comprehension deprived' students.
"""I store Tang; I have shelves of Tang. I have the large containers from Sam's Club bought with a friend shopping there""" posted at beginning topic!!
Nice try.
I have shelves of Tang--just my preference to open small container and eliminate necessity to vac seal in jars the large containers.
Again, nice try.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> I share an Amazon prime account with my two daughters & my best friend. We use it a lot. I combine the savings with Amazon Mom & they deliver a lot of stuff to my house for the same price or better than I can get at the store plus. Don't have to go get it & haul it home. Maybe there's someone you could share the expense of a Prime account with or you could use theirs occasionally for free?


Great idea--if you have family, friends, or neighbors. I have neither.

One friend/associate near, but she has a $40K Chrysler and is on a budget!!
Priorities, right??


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

readytogo said:


> My BJ`s has it for $6.99 for the 22 quart size,is that a good price?


Yes!   My Sam's Club purchases are labeled 22 quarts and they cost more than that..and that was 4 years ago!

But, now the price is:
http://www.samsclub.com/sams/tang-22-qt/prod10150123.ip

So, @ 41¢ a quart (Sam's) or 31¢ a quart(DG), it is now more frugal to buy large containers.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

JayJay said:


> But, I used all my small containers and needed more,


Comprehension deprived angel, this is your statement I was referencing. Enjoy the tang.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Lake Windsong said:


> Comprehension deprived angel, this is your statement I was referencing. Enjoy the tang.


No, your implication was I am out of something_---_not gonna happen child.
But how relieved I am that someone on this forum is watching out for my well-being.
Gratified!!

Ah, preference vs. need, child. All in the interpretation.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Lake Windsong said:


> finally found a need to prepare *more* of something (although, for the record, clearly did not state being 'out of something').


Maybe you can work on that denial thing you have going on after you work on your reading comprehension, child.


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

JayJay said:


> I store Tang; I have shelves of Tang. I have the large containers from Sam's Club bought with a friend shopping there.
> But, I used all my small containers and needed more, because I don't wish to vacuum seal the large containers when opened.
> I bought @ Kroger's today---they were $3.79 and with Plus Card, 2.29!!!
> 
> ...


And this is all before the inevitable Federal $15/hr min wage.
It's basic proportional math. x/$7.25 = y/$15
"X" equals the price of something today, "Y" equals the price of the same thing when min wage goes to the $15/hr rate

X= gallon of milk @3.99. So, 3.99 divided by 7.25 will equal to "Y" divided by 15. Solve for "Y". Cross multiply - 3.99 x 15. Then divide this number by 7.25. **Ta Da** The new price of a gallon of milk when the min wage is raised to $15/hr will be ................(drum roll)................ $8.26 :surrender:

Think this is wrong? Well, not so fast. First, numbers do not lie. Secondly, remember when a candy bar and a can of coke was just under a dollar??? So do I. What was min wage then? Half of what it is now? How much does the SAME candy bar and coke cost now? Well over $2? (that is MORE THAN double**an entirely different math problem where the relation is not linerar but exponential** a real big phucking Y I K E S is needed when we deal with exponential growth)

If you think it's bad now; you have NO idea.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

I doubt it will effect the economy quite like that, LOL, but, if you don't drink Tang, you'll never grow up to be an astronaut! I prefer V-8.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

lol I have v8 stocked as well! :2thumb:

I remember when a candy bar was a nickle! and a 16oz bottle of pepsi was a quarter so.....yea 


I also have a couple canisters of ovaltine. found them yesterday when I was taking inventory


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I store Tang, Gatorade powder, Country Time lemonade, etc (whatever is on sale or w/coupon) in 16oz, 20oz and 500ml plastic soda bottles. Since the bottles seal so well, it keeps forever. Keep out of sunlight.

This reminds me, I only have enough "powders" to flavor about 50 gallons of water. This is something my family uses a lot of, so I should get more... even though NONE of it is cheap. There's GOT TO be way to buy it in bulk 5 gallon buckets, or 20lb boxes or something!

Hmmm....

Bulk Foods Inc. Fresh'N Tasty Ice Tea 20lb
460128
http://www.dutchvalleyfoods.com/pro...0128/bulk-foods-inc-freshn-tasty-ice-tea-20lb

(none near me, but http://www2.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?prodid=10253972&whse=BD_823&topnav=bdoff

http://www.amazon.com/Tang-Orange-Powdered-72-Ounce-Canister/dp/B002WWNLB4

Hey, Sam's has the "makes 22 quarts" can for $6.98!
http://www.samsclub.com/sams/tang-2...1&campaign=rr&sn=ClickCP&campaign_data=123816


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

my sam's doesn't. they have big canisters of gatorade but not the tang. they did but stopped for some reason. just like they used to carry powdered milk when they opened but then they stopped. now it's back. it's carnation and expensive but it's back.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Check out a cannery or Winco. I buy mine from Winco in the bulk section.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Stater Bros has Hi-C, Tang and Kool-aid for $6.99 for what looks like the 3+ lbs canisters. I might have to get a few for that price next time I drop in Stater Bros.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

JayJay said:


> Amazon shipping has gone out of sight for me.


JayJay...PM me I have an amazon prime account. Free shipping I can order and have it sent anywhere, maybe we can work something out and save you some $


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> I remember when a candy bar was a nickle! and a 16oz bottle of pepsi was a quarter so.....yea


 Gen... I remember that as well, along with drinks being in REAL glass bottles, 6oz ( I believe they were) cokes for a dime, Mcdonalds burgers for a dime and fifty cent a gallon gasoline. Sigh...to quote Archie Bunker... those were the days.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

101airborne said:


> Gen... I remember that as well, along with drinks being in REAL glass bottles, 6oz ( I believe they were) cokes for a dime, Mcdonalds burgers for a dime and fifty cent a gallon gasoline. Sigh...to quote Archie Bunker... those were the days.


I remember when we use to go to McDonald's after school on our walk home for 29¢ cheese burgers.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

101airborne said:


> Gen... I remember that as well, along with drinks being in REAL glass bottles, 6oz ( I believe they were) cokes for a dime, Mcdonalds burgers for a dime and fifty cent a gallon gasoline. Sigh...to quote Archie Bunker... those were the days.


and you could turn the bottle back in and get a nickle!:laugh:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I remember when ya could buy gas on the interstate fer 35 cents a gallon an smokes were 45 cents a pack. We wen't ta the local store an shopped the penny candy counter.

An while we be on the subject a space goodies, anybody remember them space food sticks? They came in a foil packet, sorta looked like crayons without the wrapper. But, the dang thins were good!


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, I bought regular gas for a quarter a gallon, 16 oz coke was 15 cents, there was penny candy, 2 for a penny, McDonalds hamburgers were 15 cents, fries were a dime, small drink was 5 cents. Holsum bread was 20 cents a loaf, regular snickers a nickel the picture show was a dime, popcorn 5, 10 and 20 cents, a nice sweater for school was about 7 dollars. You could buy a new tire for 15 bucks! My '55 chevy (first one) I paid $250 and it was very clean for a 10 year old car. Later, a pack of smokes was a quarter and a draft beer was a dime at happy hour, usually a quarter. My first apartment was 55 bucks a month, my first rental house was 65 bucks a month (neither something I'd live in today, but I was a kid....who cares). But then, I mowed yards for 2 bucks for lager yards, $1,50 for a regular lot, washed windows for a dime each, bailed hay at penny a bail, got 55 cents an hour flipping hamburgers, worked construction for a buck an hour! A teacher made about 12K a year too. The good ole days!

Guess I need more V8 while it's under 3 bucks.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

OK you young pups!

Coke was 10 cents. It was kept in chilled water chest. You open the lid, zig zag your bottle over to the release and pulled up quick.

10 years later premium gasoline was all the way up to 27 cents.

My first full time job I was bringing in $65 a week before taxes.

When I married I was going to make $10,000 that year but got laid off just before Christmas when gasoline soared to $1 a gallon.

10 year house mortgage was $89.03 a month.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

TheLazyL said:


> OK you young pups!
> 
> Coke was 10 cents. It was kept in chilled water chest. You open the lid, zig zag your bottle over to the release and pulled up quick.
> 
> ...


LazyL I remember those coke coolers well. First real job, made $1.05 an hour working construction. First apartment was $40 a month. A Saturday matinee at the local theatre, got movie admittion, a large coke, bag of popcorn, and a hot dog for $1.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> An while we be on the subject a space goodies, anybody remember them space food sticks? They came in a foil packet, sorta looked like crayons without the wrapper. But, the dang thins were good!


Man coot I haven't thought about those for years! Used to LOVE those things!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

101airborne said:


> Man coot I haven't thought about those for years! Used to LOVE those things!


They are still making them.

http://www.oldtimecandy.com/walk-the-candy-aisle/space-food-sticks/


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Grimm said:


> They are still making them.
> 
> http://www.oldtimecandy.com/walk-the-candy-aisle/space-food-sticks/


Curse you Red Baron. I missed out so much in my youth. I did find my old favorites, Big Hunk and Bit-O-Honey.


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

Ozarker said:


> Well, I bought regular gas for a quarter a gallon, 16 oz coke was 15 cents, there was penny candy, 2 for a penny, McDonalds hamburgers were 15 cents, fries were a dime, small drink was 5 cents. Holsum bread was 20 cents a loaf, regular snickers a nickel the picture show was a dime, popcorn 5, 10 and 20 cents, a nice sweater for school was about 7 dollars. You could buy a new tire for 15 bucks! My '55 chevy (first one) I paid $250 and it was very clean for a 10 year old car. Later, a pack of smokes was a quarter and a draft beer was a dime at happy hour, usually a quarter. My first apartment was 55 bucks a month, my first rental house was 65 bucks a month (neither something I'd live in today, but I was a kid....who cares). But then, I mowed yards for 2 bucks for lager yards, $1,50 for a regular lot, washed windows for a dime each, bailed hay at penny a bail, got 55 cents an hour flipping hamburgers, worked construction for a buck an hour! A teacher made about 12K a year too. The good ole days!
> 
> Guess I need more V8 while it's under 3 bucks.


A penny? Are those still around?
What the hell is a 'picture show'? I read about those in my History class but thought it was a mistake from the publisher.

 :teehee: :wave:

I couldn't resist


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

The "talkies" were the picture show, the movie theater. My dad still calls the cinema the picture show. They also called those viewers that you clicked to change pictures on a wheel or disc a picture show.

I also remember stopping at a gas station on the highway with the glass bulb gas pumps. My grandmother lived in a small town and had a wall crank telephone. Soda fountain at the drug store, stick candy about 4 inches long was two for a penny. 

I may not be the oldest here but I have a long memory.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Ozarker said:


> The "talkies" were the picture show, the movie theater. My dad still calls the cinema the picture show. *They also called those viewers that you clicked to change pictures on a wheel or disc a picture show*.
> 
> I also remember stopping at a gas station on the highway with the glass bulb gas pumps. My grandmother lived in a small town and had a wall crank telephone. Soda fountain at the drug store, stick candy about 4 inches long was two for a penny.
> 
> I may not be the oldest here but I have a long memory.


You mean a View Master? They had them when I was a kid and I have one for Roo.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Ozarker said:


> ...gas station on the highway with the glass bulb gas pumps...


Forgot about those. Grandpa had one. As I recall you hand pump how many gallons you wanted up in the glass. Then gravity feed back down into the vehicle.

The modern pumps will "ding" every time you hit a dollar's worth.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

doubleTHICK said:


> And this is all before the inevitable Federal $15/hr min wage.
> It's basic proportional math. x/$7.25 = y/$15
> "X" equals the price of something today, "Y" equals the price of the same thing when min wage goes to the $15/hr rate
> 
> ...


I am not a math professor (nice formula by the way) but it does not take a rocket scientist to understand SIMPLE economics. I had this debate / discussion with some family members 5 or 6 years ago regarding a "Living Wage". It is simple - increases in the cost of labor ALWAYS results in higher product prices. Companies do not absorb the increases, they pass them along to the consumer. Skill sets should determine labor rates. If I can train you to perform the job in 40 hours, what make you thin you are worth $15.00 per hour. The next issue - as labor prices increase, the viability of automation becomes more feasible. Technology will always win verses unskilled labor.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

tmttactical said:


> I am not a math professor (nice formula by the way) but it does not take a rocket scientist to understand SIMPLE economics. I had this debate / discussion with some family members 5 or 6 years ago regarding a "Living Wage". It is simple - increases in the cost of labor ALWAYS results in higher product prices. Companies do not absorb the increases, they pass them along to the consumer. Skill sets should determine labor rates. If I can train you to perform the job in 40 hours, what make you thin you are worth $15.00 per hour. The next issue - as labor prices increase, the viability of automation becomes more feasible. Technology will always win verses unskilled labor.


And exactly why did you dig this tread up? Are you one of them? Or they? or who ever?... lol just curious?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

:scratch: holy 15 month old bump Batman!


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Grimm said:


> You mean a View Master? They had them when I was a kid and I have one for Roo.


Edwin Mayer and William Gruber from Portland< Oregon invented the View Master in the late 1930's, I used to have the article from a newspaper about that, don't know what happened to it so I looked the info up on Wikipedia.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

TheLazyL said:


> Forgot about those. Grandpa had one. As I recall you hand pump how many gallons you wanted up in the glass. Then gravity feed back down into the vehicle.
> 
> The modern pumps will "ding" every time you hit a dollar's worth.


I remember back in the 1960's when my dad and I took a little trip up on the Olympic Peninsula and stopped at an old gas station that had a couple of these old glass column pumps, I think it was the same trip that we visited an old guy he knew that had an old Chevy open touring car, think it was a 1917 or earlier, what was interesting to me was to see that it had over head valves, I guess I thought that all those older cars had flat head engines.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Viking said:


> Edwin Mayer and William Gruber from Portland< Oregon invented the View Master in the late 1930's, I used to have the article from a newspaper about that, don't know what happened to it so I looked the info up on Wikipedia.


They didn't invent anything. The View Master is a trademarked name for the stereoscope which was invented in 1838 by Sir Charles Wheatstone.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/View-Master



> View-Master is the trademark name of a line of special-format stereoscopes and corresponding View-Master "reels", which are thin cardboard disks containing seven stereoscopic 3-D pairs of small color photographs on film.[1]
> 
> The View-Master system was introduced in 1939, four years after the advent of Kodachrome color film made the use of small high-quality photographic color images practical. Tourist attraction and travel views predominated in View-Master's early lists of available reels, most of which were meant to be interesting to users of all ages. Most current View-Master reels are intended for children.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stereoscope



> The earliest type of stereoscope was invented by Sir Charles Wheatstone in 1838.


----------

